

67 Signals -- Bigger Number, Better Stuff - huhtenberg
http://www.67signals.com/

======
spxdcz
See also the blog parody equivalent: 47 Seagulls - <http://47seagulls.com/>
(disclaimer: something I wrote a couple of years ago)

------
ricksta
Is this made by Curebit guys?

------
shingen
Legitimately hilarious.

